# Qt-Version für bestimmtes Package bestimmen [solved]

## manuels

Moin,

ich möchte die QwtPlot3d-Beispiele auf meinem Computer übersetzen.

Diese benötigen jedoch qt3. Auf meinem Rechner sind qt3 und qt4 installiert.

Die Beispiele muss man "von Hand" übersetzen: Der Quelltext wird beim emergen nur ins /usr/share/doc-Verzeichnis kopiert.

Während des Emergens wird allerdings qwtplot3d mit qt4 übersetzt, was dazu führt, dass man später die Beispiele nicht mehr übersetzen kann, da diese auf qt3 aufbauen.

Gibt es daher eine Möglichkeit Portage beim installieren zu sagen welche Qt-Version es nehmen  soll?

----------

## sirro

```
x11-libs/qwtplot3d-qt3
```

Damit hast du es versucht?

----------

## manuels

ok, damit klappts.

Danke

----------

